# Treating girls like a "princess"



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I just remembered some guy on a support website a long time ago. Basically this guy was asking counselors why he wasn't in a relationship. He assumed it was because of his weight, but there is something else he said. He said all girls deserve to be treated like his princess.

That's where I think maybe the problem lies for some guys. Personally, I don't think I could ever treat a girlfriend like a princess. I would definitely treat her with respect and give her plenty of affection, but I think princess implies that she is kind of like a child that needs to be cared for or something like that. Also, for a guy it implies submissiveness.

So what do people think about treating their significant others like royalty? Please discuss this like mature adults and don't spin this into any kind of argument. I'm not implying anything, I just want to discuss something.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

The only way I'd treat a girl like a princess is if she treated me like a prince. All is good as long as both sides treat each other the same. Relationships go both ways and it is up to the couple to decide how they treat each other.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Treating her like a princess doesn't necessarily mean she is a child or that the guy is beneath her or anything else. It just means what it means. Personally, I wouldn't have a problem with it. Previously I've compared it to the girl being a princess and me being the princess's trusted bodyguard who serves her yet is still strong and manly. Of course I wouldn't follow this model _literally _in a relationship, but I would keep the same spirit - doing stuff for her, protecting her, keeping her warm, etc. It's just like how some women like doing 'motherly' things for their boyfriends; it's just part of their personality.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Chivalry, in a word. Still not dead.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I don't want to be treated like a princess. Just be good to me and I'm ok


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

A little bit is attractive, too much is not.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> The only way I'd treat a girl like a princess is if she treated me like a prince. All is good as long as both sides treat each other the same. Relationships go both ways and it is up to the couple to decide how they treat each other.


+ 20mill :yay:yay:yay


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Only thing I want is respect. Not to be pampered, but some warmth and affection.
The only good gift is the gift of love.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

If he treats me like a Princess/Queen, I'll treat him like a Prince/King. I don't see it as treating the girl as she is unable to take care of herself or the guy is submissive in some way. Do we not all like to be pampered or given special treatment in some way, no matter how small, occasionally? It doesn't have to be anything grand, the way I see it anyways. I see it as a form of respect/admiration for the person. However, it can be overdone if the guy does consider her unable to be independent or take care of herself or he somehow feels his worth is less.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I always find at the start of the relationship both people treat each other like a prince/princess. You cant do it forever though so after the honeymood period things slip


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

The problem is being so nice that it actually starts being creepy.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

If I don't know the girl then I'll treat her very causally without much affection at all because I have no idea what her intentions are or her interests. Once I develop a connection and it has been established we like, care and support each other then she I will treat her with certain benefits. I'll reward her for being nice and I'll support her when needed and be kind but I won't do it for needy and insecure reasons as this is unnatural. However, if a girl starts taking advantage of my kindness and treats me badly or ignores me, etc., then I'll eventually catch on and she WILL be dumped. Why? Because there is no reason anyone should treat people like that. I simply do not tolerate that kind of behavior from anyone. Why do we fall for this with dating? It is like we forget how to respect ourselves. If you had a friend that treated you badly, would you continue being their friend? Hell no.

The bottom line: respect yourself and people will respect you. Don't let people treat you like ****, and if they do then kick them to the curb! People deserve to be treated the way they treat others (the golden rule).


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Putting people on pedestals is never a good idea.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, I would demand that he drape his jacket over puddles so I don't have to step in them.. but yeah being treated like a princess not necessary but kind gestures, mutual respect, and compliments are nice. Being lowly however could get annoying or undesirable. It's not like he's a mere peasant. should be 50/50


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

This is what the idea conjures to mind - fake and sickly as a Hollywood script, either condescending or idolatrous (unequal), fawning, desperate men, and spoiled, narcissistic females with entitlement complexes who need to be bought. It's not necessary to treat someone as a princess for them to feel valued.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yea agree with others. Taking it over the top is too much which from the sounds of "princess" sounds like. Just respect me as a person and don't be a jerk I don't know.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Acting like a gentleman is good .

Treating the girlfriend like a princess, on the otherhand reminds me of an episode of NEXT that I saw...It was quite demeaning to the guys auditioning to be the boyfriend...


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Ugh, I cringe every time I see a guy that treats girls like princesses yet gets treated like a peasant himself.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

Nahh, no thanks. I'm no princess.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

I would prefer just to be cared for. I want to feel loved but not smothered with it. But it depends on how you feel toward the person. Don't try to treat her like a princess if you don't see her as that. (but don't you think you should see her as one? just saying)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

odd_one_out said:


> This is what the idea conjures to mind - fake and sickly as a Hollywood script, either condescending or idolatrous (unequal), fawning, desperate men, and spoiled, narcissistic females with entitlement complexes who need to be bought. It's not necessary to treat someone as a princess for them to feel valued.


You've captured it perfectly.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I think the whole princess treatment would make me feel extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"princess" or "prince", like most terms, are relative.

I always quote Bruce Lee in matters like this, one of my favorite all time quotes.

when asked if he wanted to be known as the greatest Chinese actor ever, he replied,

"I want to be known as a person".


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

It's good to see reality catching up with the feminist ideal.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

gustafsg said:


> I think the whole princess treatment would make me feel extremely uncomfortable.


It's the job of the man in this situation, as the princess's servant, to relieve any discomfort the princess is feeling.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> It's the job of the man in this situation, as the princess's servant, to relieve any discomfort the princess is feeling.


yeah

do you wanna fight though?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> yeah
> 
> do you wanna fight though?


wha?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> wha?


no rules. Just scrap right here, right now.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> no rules. Just scrap right here, right now.


I don't get it.... are we fighting over who gets the princess?


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

If one wishes to maintain a committed relationship, the only way to keep it alive is for both parties to *work* for it. Both would deserve to receive fair and respectful treatment, and a little pampering for both wouldn't do any harm, as long as it doesn't go too far. The "damsel screaming in distress" and the "knight in shining armour duelling for the damsel" situations are what I think are exaggerated.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I don't get it.... are we fighting over who gets the princess?


You gotta decide what's worth fightin for in this world. You gotta decide man. There's only two reasons you wouldn't follow my advice... either you're stubborn or you're ignorant. If you're ignorant, the solution's simple - I just gotta give you some knowledge. If you're stubborn, then nothing I say will change your mind. You gotta decide what's worth fightin for. I ain't gonna decide for you. You're a man, I'm a man. Let's settle this like men. All about the respect brah. :cig


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> You gotta decide what's worth fightin for in this world. You gotta decide man. There's only two reasons you wouldn't follow my advice... either you're stubborn or you're ignorant. If you're ignorant, the solution's simple - I just gotta give you some knowledge. If you're stubborn, then nothing I say will change your mind. You gotta decide what's worth fightin for. I ain't gonna decide for you. You're a man, I'm a man. Let's settle this like men. All about the respect brah. :cig


I still have no idea what's going on, but I will assume you mean this:



B l o s s o m said:


> knight in shining armour duelling for the damsel


However, the valiant knight needs his beauty sleep presently, so he shall battle the wicked knave for the love of the princess on the morrow.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I still have no idea what's going on, but I will assume you mean this:
> 
> However, the valiant knight needs his beauty sleep presently, so he shall battle the wicked knave for the love of the princess on the morrow.


Well, agree to disagree. I'm glad we could settle this like civilized people. Thanks for apologizing... I was gonna report you for personal attacks.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i believe every girl is a princess like they are special, but like i don't like the idea of giving special treatment to one gender. i honestly hate chivalry is really sexist and disgusting. it makes women look like they are weak and need help.


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

My idea of being treated like a "princess" would be along the lines of being treated as precious, and special to you, being respected, loved and protected vs being treated like a "wh0re" spoken to in a disrespectful manner, used for sex, being treated as an annoyance or stupid, taken for granted, etc...


----------



## onemoregirl (Aug 14, 2012)

To echo someone's comment previously, I'd rather be treated with respect. My husband of six years instantly became infuated with me when we met on a blind date. After that, he sent flowers to my office every week for 2 months? Now, I'm a true romantic and I love flowers, but it was beginning to look a bit desperate to me after awhile. Two months later, he proposed to me. I accepted, but on the condition we wait a year to get married so we could get to know each other better (this was the first significant romantic relationship for either of us; he was 33, and I was 28). 

That whole time, we basically stayed in the 'prince/princess' infatuation stage. We married, and the night of our wedding, he got mad at me and showed what turned out to be a scary temper. I have spent the past six years walking on eggshells, not wanting to provoke his dark side. Meanwhile, he still opens car doors for me, occasionally brings home flowers, cooks meals for me, and tells me I'm lovely and beautiful and sexy. Now, however, being put on a pedestal feels dangerous: I feel like he has this dream version of me from when we first got together that he doesn't want to replace with the real me that he got to know better after we married. Everytime I do something to upset him, it's like he's a diffferent person; he's just so angry, like he's gotten a raw deal.

So, be careful of expressing this sort of wish to your partner, or expecting it. Right now, all I can hope for is respect and a genuine caring for who I am, but I don't know if he can let go fo the image of me he's carefully crafted in his own mind.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

The only girl I would treat like a princess is my daughter.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

onemoregirl said:


> To echo someone's comment previously, I'd rather be treated with respect. My husband of six years instantly became infuated with me when we met on a blind date. After that, he sent flowers to my office every week for 2 months? Now, I'm a true romantic and I love flowers, but it was beginning to look a bit desperate to me after awhile. Two months later, he proposed to me. I accepted, but on the condition we wait a year to get married so we could get to know each other better (this was the first significant romantic relationship for either of us; he was 33, and I was 28).
> 
> That whole time, we basically stayed in the 'prince/princess' infatuation stage. We married, and the night of our wedding, he got mad at me and showed what turned out to be a scary temper. I have spent the past six years walking on eggshells, not wanting to provoke his dark side. Meanwhile, he still opens car doors for me, occasionally brings home flowers, cooks meals for me, and tells me I'm lovely and beautiful and sexy. Now, however, being put on a pedestal feels dangerous: I feel like he has this dream version of me from when we first got together that he doesn't want to replace with the real me that he got to know better after we married. Everytime I do something to upset him, it's like he's a diffferent person; he's just so angry, like he's gotten a raw deal.
> 
> So, be careful of expressing this sort of wish to your partner, or expecting it. Right now, all I can hope for is respect and a genuine caring for who I am, but I don't know if he can let go fo the image of me he's carefully crafted in his own mind.


have you tried counselling together? sounds like communication and resolution needs to occur


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

onemoregirl said:


> To echo someone's comment previously, I'd rather be treated with respect. My husband of six years instantly became infuated with me when we met on a blind date. After that, he sent flowers to my office every week for 2 months? Now, I'm a true romantic and I love flowers, but it was beginning to look a bit desperate to me after awhile. Two months later, he proposed to me. I accepted, but on the condition we wait a year to get married so we could get to know each other better (this was the first significant romantic relationship for either of us; he was 33, and I was 28).
> 
> That whole time, we basically stayed in the 'prince/princess' infatuation stage. We married, and the night of our wedding, he got mad at me and showed what turned out to be a scary temper. I have spent the past six years walking on eggshells, not wanting to provoke his dark side. Meanwhile, he still opens car doors for me, occasionally brings home flowers, cooks meals for me, and tells me I'm lovely and beautiful and sexy. Now, however, being put on a pedestal feels dangerous: I feel like he has this dream version of me from when we first got together that he doesn't want to replace with the real me that he got to know better after we married. Everytime I do something to upset him, it's like he's a diffferent person; he's just so angry, like he's gotten a raw deal.
> 
> So, be careful of expressing this sort of wish to your partner, or expecting it. Right now, all I can hope for is respect and a genuine caring for who I am, but I don't know if he can let go fo the image of me he's carefully crafted in his own mind.


Hi onemoregirl, I fully agree with you that respect is fundamental.

I've read all of your post, I'm just so sorry sweety  :squeeze Keep strong and hope you could try to raise the issue again with your husband. It's not fair upon you to live in fear, and be anxious that you might make him angry. In any case, if you need someone to talk to, we're here... Send us a PM if you like.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

:lol hahahahahahhahaha that doesnt work out to well..........


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

Mimic said:


> That's even worse than treating your girlfriend/wife as a princess. Unless you want to raise an entitled, spoiled little brat.


I agree.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Mimic said:


> That's even worse than treating your girlfriend/wife as a princess. Unless you want to raise an entitled, spoiled little brat.


No.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

If treating your girlfriend like a princess means inviting her out to dinner sometimes, opening the door for her, buying her flowers once in a while, inviting her to the movies, then yes, sign me up. I'd do the same for him anyways. 

If we both treat each other like royalty then no one's the submissive one.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

If your girlfriend tells you "well you should pay for it because your my bf", stop the car even if it is at the side of the freeway, open her door and kick her out, and speed off as fast as possible, never looking back.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Dr House said:


> If your girlfriend tells you "well you should pay for it because your my bf", stop the car even if it is at the side of the freeway, open her door and kick her out, and speed off as fast as possible, never looking back.


Bravo, that made me crack up. :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I change my opinion. 

IF I were with someone who wanted to treat me this way of their own volition, frankly I would be forever grateful and never take it for granted. So, this could be a good thing.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Things aren't like they used to be.

Years ago, you could treat a girl well, and you would get her attention. Nowadays, women don't seem to want that anymore.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, it must really suck for you to live in a world where women don't feel obligated to give you free reign of their vaginas because you were nice to them.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Well, agree to disagree. I'm glad we could settle this like civilized people. Thanks for apologizing... I was gonna report you for personal attacks.


Looooool


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Chivalry, in a word. Still not dead.





diamondheart89 said:


> A little bit is attractive, too much is not.


 -


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Unconsciously, women want to feel inferior to men.

They want to feel like you are doing them a favor by dating them - that you could get better looking women anytime you want. It makes them feel "above" the said women, and superior.

But there isn't a bigger turn-off on earth for a woman than thinking she would be doing you a favor by dating you, that she could do better. 

Women live by their reputation/social status. It leads their life.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Peter Attis said:


> Yeah, it must really suck for you to live in a world where women don't feel obligated to give you free reign of their vaginas because you were nice to them.


If that was directed at me...

I don't believe they should. All I'm asking for is a date.

In fact, if someone doesn't appreciate kindness, they automatically become horrible in my eyes. That's the kind of "princess" I don't want...


----------



## 427 (Aug 6, 2012)

i dont see how its possible to treat her like princess;
because a actual princess would never be asked to cook diner etc.

a princess has servants; one of a kind items - the very best in nearly every thing-
only a billionaire could give that to her.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think being nice and doing little things like holding a door open for a girl is different than treating them like a princess. I'm sure a lot of girls like it when their guys do little nice things for their girls, but I don't think they want to step on their guy's head. Nobody likes a doormat, unless that person enjoys treating people like doormats. 

Put it this way. My sister had a boyfriend a long time ago and she let him buy lots of things for her. My mom warned her about this, but her response was, "He likes doing it." Last I heard he cheated on her, either that or they had a really messy break up. I've never really payed attention to my sister's life.

Oh, and another thing, if I was dating a girl and we were living together, there are certain things she would probably have to do for me because certain things I suck at horribly, like cooking. I'd do my fair share of the work naturally by taking over other things if she wasn't good at them.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Peter Attis said:


> No.


What purpose does this serve? You disagree with someone yet you don't explain why -- just, no.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

TPower said:


> Unconsciously, women want to feel inferior to men.
> 
> They want to feel like you are doing them a favor by dating them - that you could get better looking women anytime you want. It makes them feel "above" the said women, and superior.
> 
> ...


True, and controversial?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If you want to be treated like a princess, you better have earned it.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I do this a lot. I think you (OP) are taking the phrase more literally than the average person. I believe that even when a parent says they treat their child like a princess that it's still usually a subjective matter ( A connotation).

I agree with you though, I don't believe treating my significant other like royalty ESPECIALLY a Princess will result in a healthy relationship (usually).

I think a lot of parents called their Daughter a Princess because of how important they feel their Daughter is to their lives. Maybe the same can be said for men if they call their significant other a Princess. The guy you mentioned probably puts females on a pedestal and doesn't understand real relationships so he might value his girl in a different way.


My point is just that I believe the word "Princess" in parental or romantic relationship situations is more about how important they feel the female is and not so much about treating her like royalty. It's going to mean something a little different to each person though.

I like to think that I'd treat my girl like a Queen but by that I only mean that I will try and keep her happy...to a reasonable degree of course. She won't be walking over me EVER lol but I would try and make her feel special and happy. That is what I myself mean by treating my girl like a Queen.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Meh if someone would tell me they'd wanna treat me as a princess I'd be very turned off of them. I just want to be treated as a normal human being.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't put her on a pedestal, until she's proven herself worthy of such treatment.


----------

